# Wie viele Schulaufgaben in Folge sind in welchen Zeitabständen erlaubt?



## Laggy.NET (3. Juli 2018)

*Wie viele Schulaufgaben in Folge sind in welchen Zeitabständen erlaubt?*

Hi, mal ne kurze Frage.

Wie viele Schulaufgaben sind in Folge und mit welchem Zeitabstand erlaubt?

Es ist bei uns aktuell so, dass wir seit anfang Juni jede Woche zwei Schulaufgaben schreiben müssen, die jeweils sowohl aktuelle Themen sowie den Stoff des letzten halben Jahres beeinhalten.
Da ich aktuell den Techniker in Elektrotechnik mache (Erstes von zwei Jahren), ist das beispielsweis in Mathe der Großteil des Stoffs, der üblicherweise in der 11. teilweise auch 12. Klasse behandelt wird. Als Realschüler ist mir das natürlich neu und wäre mit etwas Übung verbunden.
Es geht also mit Tempo und Stoffmenge Schlag auf Schlag.

Das Problem, das momentan aber jedem komplett zu schaffen macht, ist die Dichte an Schulaufgaben und die fehlende Möglichkeit, dafür zu lernen.
Wie gesagt, haben wir seit Juni jede Woche zwei Schulaufgaben, die Stoffmäßig sehr umfangreich waren. Im Schnitt bleiben somit ca. 3 Tage Vorbereitungszeit auf eine Prüfung. 
Weiteres Problem: Innerhalb des letzten Monats wurden natürlich trotz der Schulaufgaben fleißig weiter neue Themen behandelt. Da man aber abends gezwungen war, für die nächste Prüfung, die immer in 1-2 Tagen abstand bevorstand, zu lernen, blieb natürlich keine Zeit, den neuen Stoff zu üben. Auch während der Schulzeiten ist Übung eher weniger stark vertreten, da die Themen eben schnell abgehandelt werden.

So stand ich heute vor einer Mathe Schulaufgabe, für die ich den gesamten Stoff in nur drei Tagen lernen musste. Ich hab alleine schon einen Tag gebraucht, um den Stoff aus dem Juli vollständig zu verstehen, die restlichen zwei Tage, um die älteren Themen nochal aufzuarbeiten. Verständnis: Check. Übung? Fehlanzeige.... Natürlich ging mir die Zeit aus...
So, Donnerstag die nächste Schulaufgabe: Physik. 6 große Themengebiete. Vorbereitungszeit: Heute und morgen. Natürlich wurde der Schwerpunkt (wenn man den so nennen kann, denn es soll ja alles drankommen) primär auf das gesetzt, was wir letzten Monat gemacht haben, wo aber niemand Zeit hatte, das Ganze zu üben, da eben der bisherige Terminplan vollbesetzt war.

Grundsätzlich habe ich kein Problem mit dem Stoff, der er mir relativ leicht fällt. Ich bin auch sehr motiviert und hatte bis jetzt nur Top Noten.
Das Problem ist aber allgemein der enorme Umfang in sehr kurzer Zeit sowie die Tatsache, dass die Vorbereitungszeit extrem kurz ist. Gerade letzteres bricht jetzt nach und nach immer mehr Leuten das Genick, da der kurze Zeitraum einem ja nichtmal die Möglichkeit lässt, irgendwie das eigene Zeitmanagement zu optimieren. Es bleibt halt nichts anderes, als bis in die Nacht zu lernen... 
Hinzu kommen mittlerweile auch gesundheitliche Probleme wie enormer Stress und völlig fehlende Freizeit - ich bin seit Anfang Juni gezwungen, täglich bis 23 Uhr zu lernen, da die Vorbereitungszeiten eben so kurz sind. 
Mittlerweile leide ich unter Schlafstörungen, erhöhtem Blutdruck und kann mir vieles nicht mehr merken, werde vergesslich und unkonzentriert.

Ich hab kein Problem, wenn mal zwei Schulaufgaben, von mir aus auch noch ne Kurzarbeit in einer Woche stattfinden. Ich komme sowohl mit dem Stoff, als auch mit der Geschwindigkeit problemlos klar.
Nur wenn ich einen Monat intensiv durchlernen muss und dann am Ende dieser Phase für Mathe nur drei bzw. Physik nur zwei Tage Vorbereitungszeit habe, frage ich mich, wie man das bewältigen soll. Vor allem erfordern die Schulaufgaben aufgrund des Zeitdrucks natürlich auch neben dem grundsätzlichen Verständis möglichst viel Übung. Und Übung braucht nunmal Zeit...

Mittlerweile gehts halt echt an die Substanz und ich bin schon am überlegen, am Donnerstag einfach ein leeres Blatt abzugeben, da es völlig unmöglich ist, innerhalb von zwei Tagen auch nur die wichtigsten Übungsaufgaben einmal durchzurechnen. Aufgrund meiner bisherigen Noten wäre die Note 6 kein Problem für mich. Dennoch finde ich das ganze etwas lächerlich...

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? So viel man hört, solls ja an FHs generell ähnlich bzw. teils deutlich schlimmer sein und machen kann man natürlich nichts, ausser sich darüber aufzuregen...


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie viele Schulaufgaben in Folge sind in welchen Zeitabständen erlaubt?*

Das ist das was ich die Tage schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe: höher, schneller, weiter!
Der zunehmende Gesellschaftsdruck und Stress macht die Menschen krank.
Damit bist du nicht der Einzige... und das fängt schon viel früher an. Immer mehr Kinder und Jugendliche kriegen psychische Erkrankungen. Depressionen und Burnouts.
Abi nach 12 Jahren, auch so ein Schwachsinn. Nur damit eher in die Rentenkassen eingezahlt wird.
Einen konkreten Tipp kann ich dir nicht geben und befürchte das du nichts dagegen machen kannst. Aber mit deinen gesundheitlichen Problemen würde ich zum Arzt gehen. Vielleicht brauchst du mal eine Auszeit.


----------



## P2063 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie viele Schulaufgaben in Folge sind in welchen Zeitabständen erlaubt?*

welcome to the real world

Es kommt nicht drauf an alles zu wissen, sondern Prioritäten zu setzen. Vor allem noch mehr an Uni/FH. Wenn du nicht grade einen NC für ein Medizinstudium brauchst, dann scheiß drauf. Wenn du ein Fach nicht zwingend brauchst um zu bestehen oder darin für eine Ausbildung in dem Bereich gut aussehen willst dann lern nur das mindeste. Später fragt eh niemand mehr nach Noten.

Ich hatte auch nur ein schlechten 3er Schnitt im Abi und 10 jahre später darf ich schon den Steuerhöchstsatz abdrücken. Erfahrung und Spezialisierung nach der Schule/Ausbildung zählen mehr als Noten, selbst ein abgebrochenes Studium interessiert nicht wenn man das seinem ersten Arbeitgeber stichhaltig begründen kann.


----------



## claster17 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie viele Schulaufgaben in Folge sind in welchen Zeitabständen erlaubt?*

Deshalb lernt man auch mindestens ein bis zwei Monate vorher schon, weil man an Unis keine Zeit hat, zwischen den Prüfungen zu lernen. Zwei bis drei Klausuren pro Woche, manchmal auch an aufeinander folgenden Tagen, sind in der Prüfungszeit nichts besonderes.


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie viele Schulaufgaben in Folge sind in welchen Zeitabständen erlaubt?*

Vor 1-2 Monaten waren die ersten Schulaufgaben in diesem Jahr gerade vorüber. Wozu sollte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt den erst vor kurzem abgefragten Stoff lernen, wenn in wenigen Wochen schon wieder der nächste Schwung an Schulaufgaben ansteht?

Es war halt so, dass Mathe und Physik zeitlich sehr weit hinten angesiedelt waren.

So ergibt es sich eben, dass zwischen den Phasen mit den Schulaufgaben in diesen Fächern eben aufgrund der kurzen Zeit nur wenig neuer Stoff anfiel.
Der Großteil des neuen Stoffes kam eben erst während der aktuellen Prüfungsphase dazu. Genau das ist das Problem. Ich hatte einfach keine Möglichkeit, im Voraus zu lernen.

Im Voraus lernen kann ich nur für die Fächer am Anfang jeder Schulaufgabenphase, da der Stoff logischerweise komplett abgehandelt wurde. Alles was weiter hinten ist ist sinnfrei zu lernen, da vor der Prüfungsphase eben nur der Stoff verfügbar ist, der schon abgefragt wurde, bzw. der Stoff, der relevant wäre noch nicht abgehandelt wurde.




P2063 schrieb:


> welcome to the real world
> 
> Es kommt nicht drauf an alles zu wissen, sondern Prioritäten zu setzen. Vor allem noch mehr an Uni/FH. Wenn du nicht grade einen NC für ein Medizinstudium brauchst, dann scheiß drauf. Wenn du ein Fach nicht zwingend brauchst um zu bestehen oder darin für eine Ausbildung in dem Bereich gut aussehen willst dann lern nur das mindeste. Später fragt eh niemand mehr nach Noten.
> 
> Ich hatte auch nur ein schlechten 3er Schnitt im Abi und 10 jahre später darf ich schon den Steuerhöchstsatz abdrücken. Erfahrung und Spezialisierung nach der Schule/Ausbildung zählen mehr als Noten, selbst ein abgebrochenes Studium interessiert nicht wenn man das seinem ersten Arbeitgeber stichhaltig begründen kann.



Danke, das macht natürlich Mut. Aber grundsätzlich bin ich eben jemand, der ungerne auf Noten scheißt.
Ich mache die Technikerschule nicht nur wegen besserer beruflicher Chancen, ich hab auch den Ehrgeiz, mindestens gut zu bestehen. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich in der Berufsschule extrem faul war. Ich wills halt jetzt nochmal wissen. Und obwohl ich fast schon die Schnuze voll habe, bin ich trotzdem motiviert, rauszuholen, was nur geht. Bisher ist mir das auch gelungen und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen Leistungen. In meiner ganzen Schulzeit war ich nie besser, als jetzt, trotz fordernderem Stoff und schnellerer Abhandlung. Wenn mich aber z.B. die fehlende Zeit zu lernen daran hindert, dann nervt mich das einfach persönlich und nicht der schlechteren Noten wegen.

Irgendwo ist es halt kurios. Du willst lernen, du weißt, dass du es kannst, aber du darfst aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht und bekommst dann die Quittung unter die Nase gerieben. Man hat halt einfach das Gefühl, als wär man überhaupt nicht mehr für die eigenen Leistungen verantwortlich, sondern nur noch die äussern Umstände.

Gut, grundsätzlich hab ich keine Bedenken, dass ich nächstes Jahr Probleme haben werde. Wenn ich mir die Noten anderer ansehe hätte ich schon längst abgebrochen, davon bin ich meilenweit entfernt. Andere unterstellen mir, dass ich mit meinem Schnitt gar nicht das Recht hätte mich über das System aufzuregen. Viele vergessen aber, dass auch gute Noten Arbeit bedeuten und nicht einfach deswegen entstehen, weil man "gut" ist... Trotzdem finde ich es einfach respektlos den Schülern gegenüber, ihnen mit solchen Zeitplänen Chancen zu verbauen oder zumindest den Schnitt zu versauen. Man macht sich halt schon seine Gedanken, wenn die eine SA z.B. eine 1 ist und die nächste ne 5 und ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie es manchem Mitschüler aktuell ergeht. Das muss einfach nicht sein...


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie viele Schulaufgaben in Folge sind in welchen Zeitabständen erlaubt?*

Zur Frage, wieviel erlaubt ist: wir wissen ja nichtmal, in welchem Land du lebst. Und alleine in der BRD haben wir 16 z.T. verschiedene Bildungssysteme. Es wird bestimmt bei dir vor Ort Stellen geben, bei denen du dich informieren kannst. Angefangen bei eventuell für Schülerfragen/-sorgen abgestellten Lehrern, einer Schülervertretung, der zuständigen Schulbehörde, der lokalen Elternvertretung oder oder oder...


----------



## P2063 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie viele Schulaufgaben in Folge sind in welchen Zeitabständen erlaubt?*

Ich will auch nicht sagen, dass es sich nicht lohnt zu lernen oder gut zu sein. Aber wenn die Zeit so knapp ist, dann muss man sich eben für irgendwelche Prioritäten entscheiden. Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt, ich dachte mir irgendwann ich mach nur noch das was mich interessiert und ich später im Berufsleben gebrauchen kann und mogel mich beim Rest eben so durch, anders war das Lernpensum in der Oberstufe nicht zu bewältigen.

Du scheinst ja sehr motiviert zu sein und das ein gewisser Ehrgeiz ist auch gut so. Nur wenn das irgendwann zum Burnout führt hat man ja auch nix davon.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie viele Schulaufgaben in Folge sind in welchen Zeitabständen erlaubt?*

Ich frage mich da eher, warum die Lehrer bei dir so viel Stoff in eine Klausur hauen. Bei mir in der Schule war das damals so, dass man so alle 4 bis 6 Wochen eine Arbeit geschrieben hat. Da war der Umfang vom Stoff dann deutlich überschaubarer.

An der FH/Uni geht's natürlich anders zu, da ist das normal, dass alles am Ende des Semesters abgefragt wird. Aber du schreibst ja von Schule. Frag doch im nächsten Schuljahr die Lehrer, ob die nicht ein paar Klausuren mehr schreiben können, dafür mit weniger Stoffumfang.
Ein leeres Blatt hab ich übrigens tatsächlich einmal abgegeben - in Deutsch  Fünfmal Arbeiten zwischen 1,3 und 1,8 geschrieben und auf meine mündliche Note vertraut, da bin ich dann statt der dreistündigen Interpretation über "Der Besuch der alten Dame" bei der letzten Deutscharbeit lieber Eis essen gegangen  
Der Lehrer und einige Mitschüler haben damals schön blöd geschaut. Eine glatte Eins in dieser Arbeit wäre aber sowieso unwahrscheinlich gewesen und für ne 2 im Zeugnis hat es auch so mit der 6 gereicht. Schulisches Leistungsprinzip eben: wofür anstrengen, wenn es nicht sein muss?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie viele Schulaufgaben in Folge sind in welchen Zeitabständen erlaubt?*

Bildung ist Ländersache, dementsprechend kann man das nicht pauschal sagen. Ich habe aber noch nie von einer Grenze gehört.


----------



## blautemple (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie viele Schulaufgaben in Folge sind in welchen Zeitabständen erlaubt?*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ein leeres Blatt hab ich übrigens tatsächlich einmal abgegeben - in Deutsch  Fünfmal Arbeiten zwischen 1,3 und 1,8 geschrieben und auf meine mündliche Note vertraut, da bin ich dann statt der dreistündigen Interpretation über "Der Besuch der alten Dame" bei der letzten Deutscharbeit lieber Eis essen gegangen
> Der Lehrer und einige Mitschüler haben damals schön blöd geschaut. Eine glatte Eins in dieser Arbeit wäre aber sowieso unwahrscheinlich gewesen und für ne 2 im Zeugnis hat es auch so mit der 6 gereicht. Schulisches Leistungsprinzip eben: wofür anstrengen, wenn es nicht sein muss?



Das habe ich damals in der 11. Klasse in Physik auch gemacht, das Gesicht der Lehrerin war göttlich als ich einfach rausgegangen bin


----------



## Laggy.NET (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie viele Schulaufgaben in Folge sind in welchen Zeitabständen erlaubt?*

So, Thema abgehakt.

Hab heute einfach das gemacht, was ich mit logischem Denken selbst rausfinden konnte. Waren immerhin drei von sieben Aufgaben.  Gelernt hab ich gestern nichts mehr. Das Pensum war für mich einfach nicht schaffbar. Die Aufgaben an sich waren auch alle machbar und ziemlich fair. Irgendwie ein wenig schade drum. Aber wenn man den Stoff nicht gelernt hat, wirds halt schwierig.
Aber egal. Die Schulaufgaben sind jetzt erstmal bis September vorüber.



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich frage mich da eher, warum die Lehrer bei dir so viel Stoff in eine Klausur hauen. Bei mir in der Schule war das damals so, dass man so alle 4 bis 6 Wochen eine Arbeit geschrieben hat. Da war der Umfang vom Stoff dann deutlich überschaubarer.
> 
> An der FH/Uni geht's natürlich anders zu, da ist das normal, dass alles am Ende des Semesters abgefragt wird. Aber du schreibst ja von Schule. Frag doch im nächsten Schuljahr die Lehrer, ob die nicht ein paar Klausuren mehr schreiben können, dafür mit weniger Stoffumfang.



Schule nicht direkt. Es ist eine Technikerschule. Das ist eine Fortbildung für zwei Jahre (wahlweise über vier Jahre Teilzeit statt Vollzeit). Vergleichbar mit einem Meister. Nur dass der Techniker über dem Meister angesiedelt ist und quasi irgendwo zwischen Meister und Ingenieur steht. 
Natürlich ist er auch ein gutes Stück schwerer, als der Meister. Letztes Jahr sind nach, teilweise auch schon vor der Probezeit, ca. ~20% der Schüler wieder abgesprungen. Einige davon sind auf die Meisterschule gewechselt und meinten im Nachhineien, dass es dort erheblich einfacher wäre... Wie auch immer, Ziel ist es halt u.a. jeden Schüler erstmal auf Fachhochschulreife zu bringen, logischerweise finden sich an der Technikerschule hauptsächlich Realschüler und einige Gymnasiasten, die eben auf das gleiche Level gebracht werden sollen und das halt relativ zügig. Jeder weiterführende Unterricht mit Bezug auf tiefergreifende Elektrotechnik setzt das eben voraus. Die Art des Unterrichts orientiert sich auch sehr stark am klassischen Schulunterricht und im ersten Jahr sind eben neben den ganzen Elektrotechnikfächern auch allgemeinbildende Fächer wie Physik, Chemie, Deutsch, Englisch usw. enthalten. Im zweiten Jahr entfallen diese dann zugunsten weiterer elektro- und IT-bezogenen (wahl)Fächer.

Da im zweiten Jahr neben 2x Schulaufgabe + 2x Kurzarbeit in jedem Fach auch noch die Abschlussprüfungen + optionale FHR Prüfung anstehen, ist im zweiten Jahr auch keine Zeit, irgend was an der Menge der Arbeiten zu ändern. Die Taktung ist im zweiten Jahr sowieso nochmal deutlich höher. Ist mir aber deutlich lieber, da so weniger Stoff pro SA bzw. KA anfällt. Das macht echt enorm viel aus.

Unser Mathe Lehrer hat beispielsweise gesagt, dass er den Techniker nicht hätte machen wollen, wenn er sich ansieht, wie viel wir in kurzer Zeit lernen müssen. Er meinte, er habe das ganze eben gemütlich Jahrelang über Gymnasium und Studium gelernt und teilweise Wochenlang nur ein Thema behandelt. Bei uns gehts eben relativ zügig. Entsprechend hoch ist dann halt das Pensum, das in einzelnen Schulaufgaben abgefragt werden muss. Es ist jetzt echt nicht schwer, wenn man bissl was tut. Ich hätts mir deutlich schwerer vorgestellt und alles, was an FHs gemacht wird ist im Bezug auf das Niveau sicherlich nochmal um Welten fordernder. Problem ist wie gesagt, wenn halt so viele Schulaufgaben, die alle so viel Stoff beeinhalten in kurzer Zeit folgen und prallel noch neuer Stoff dazukommt. Da wirds halt irgendwann einfach unmöglich, noch was zu reißen, ganz egal, wie leicht oder schwer der Stoff ist. Irgendwann machts die Menge einfach aus und zusätzlich war halt die zeitliche Konstellation einfach extrem ungünstig.
Hätten wir Mathe und Physik am Anfang der Schulaufgabenphase geschrieben, wärs wahrscheinlich ganz anders gelaufen.

Na ja, was solls, jetzt ists erstmal vorüber. Werd mir wohl für nächstes Jahr was überlegen müssen, wie ich solche Situationen am besten vermeide und mich auch dafür einsetzen, die Schulaufgaben zeitlich in günstigerer Reihenfolge zu platzieren.

Aber genug mimimi. 
Ich wollte ja eigentlich nur wissen, ob es grundsätzlich Vorschriften bezüglich der Menge der Schulaufgaben gibt. Ich weiß zwar, dass generell nicht mehr als zwei pro Woche geschrieben werden sollen, aber wenn einen ganzen Monat lang jede Woche zwei geschrieben werden und der Unterricht währenddessen ganz normal weitergeht, dann ist das trotz der Vorschrift einfach "drüber". Man hats ja jetzt eben bei Physik gesehen, wo einfach absolut nix mehr ging.

Nun gut, das solls von mir erstmal gewesen sein. War nett, auch mal andere Meinungen dazu zu hören.


----------

